# Amazon Sword Flowering?



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, that is what it is. I currently have one that is flowering, too, and the flower stalk is now two inches above the water level. It will develop little plants along the stalk which can be removed and planted when they get big enough.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Should I take the stalk and point it toward the waterline? I can tie it to a skewer. I really want to see this thing flower.


----------



## Coasty (Aug 8, 2015)

How tall is your tank dood? 

I had a sword for almost a year and it grew like a monster, the tank was 20 inches high and the leaves reached up to the top but I never had it grow a shoot to flower. Keep posting, I'm interested to see how it goes.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

@Coasty It is a 75g and I think it is 21 inches tall or so.I have 3 or 4 amazon swords in this tank and only one is reproducing so I feel blessed to have it.

When/if it flowers I will get some more pics and post them.


----------



## Clarajoy (Feb 28, 2016)

Mine had a very tall stalk with a ton of buds on it. I thought it was going to flower but it started growing more buds in the middle of the stem. 

They are actually leaves & the clumps have started growing roots. It's hard to explain. It's sort of turned into a 4 story plant [emoji2] it's really cool & unexpected 

I'm going to trim and replant the sections!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I did a trim today. Had some bba growing on my amazon swords so I culled the leaves and while I was at it I maneuvered the runner out the top of the tank. I am hoping it flowers, we shall see I reckon.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I have had swords do this as well. Both growing new plants as well as flowers is interesting but I have to say the flower is a bit underwhelming. It grew on a really strong , almost square shaped stem and then when it got above water, the flower was just a small white bloom that really wasn't as impressive as expected. I'm guessing it would have been more lasting if I had more moisture inside my canopy so it didn't dry so soon. In my case, the bloom lasted a very short time and then got crunchy. For the plant runner, I left it to grow until it developed a good set or roots as well as some leaves so that it was apparent that it would have fallen over in nature and set the roots in the ground. It met the tank side first so I clipped most of the stem and replanted the new little plant. 

Plants and fish have two things in common, it seems. They are happy, growing and wanting to multiply or they are not and are on their way to dying!


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats a mother plant sending out a runner from which daughter plants will glow. I've honestly never had one flower and didn't know it was even possible but I get plenty of runners and daughter plants. I think the rule of thumb is you can remove a daughter and "plant" it once you see some roots starting to form while its still attached to the mother plant. Maybe the flower only occurs out of water? I'm always amazed how the runner aims for the top of the tank and then just keeps on going!


----------



## Seetide (Feb 25, 2016)

Very cool! The swords have always been my favorite plant since I started keeping tanks. My current 75 has a green ocelot sword with leaves over a foot in length.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Well it didnt flower. It has a new plant coming out of the top so I am dropping it back in the water and letting the grow some more before I clip them. I have no idea where I am going to put them yet. I may well do an raok with them and some vesuvius sword I have that are multiplying. 
@Seetide they are one of my favorites as well. I have four of them in my 75.


----------



## stella bowling (Oct 25, 2016)

I have a huge amazon sword that's about half the size of my tank. And within the last month it has grew a tall stem and which exactly 3 foot out of the water and it is 12 inches over top of my canopy. While in the process of growing this tall, it has sprouting out 2 more stems that are growing out of the sides like a Y and one is 10 inches long and the other is 13 inches long but neither the top or the sides has sprouting in flowers and thy seem to keep growing , They have buds on them like its going to sprout a flower but nothing. My tank is a custom 125. Please help me with any info on how or what to do to control my amazon cause of my angel fish is getting less of the tank because of the amazon .


----------

